# Question on Big Cartel limitations and possibilities



## AustinBoston17 (Mar 19, 2011)

I currently have the Platinum plan with Big Cartel, and I am just using the basic theme they give you. Before I go ahead and purchase a new theme to try and make my website look better, I had a few questions.
Am I able to customize big cartel to have:
-Home Tab/Page with a Slideshow (about 4 images), and a Blog (maybe Tumblr)
-A store Tab/Page with my products
-An about us Tab/Page
-A contact Tab/Page

If this is possible, how much html/coding/css knowledge will be needed?
If anyone has any experience, advice, or suggestions for me, I would greatly appreciate it.
Thanks!


----------



## AustinBoston17 (Mar 19, 2011)

Can anybody give me some input?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What you're describing sound a lot like Ugmonk's site which is bigcartel. Ugmonk — Ugmonk Shop

Not sure if they have a 'shell' site and link to bigcartel with their Shop tab or if everything is done from within bigcartel. A look at the source code will tell.


----------



## AustinBoston17 (Mar 19, 2011)

Somewhat like that site. More along the lines of Freshletes. com except the tabs under the changing image. I'm not great with web design or computers at all, so i'm not sure how to look at their source code.
I keep looking through the big cartel questions and get bits and pieces of information that I need, but not sure how to style it or apply it. 

Also, I think I saw you post on another thread about how to create Mock Ups? If so, can you link me or explain how to do this? Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

AustinBoston17 said:


> Also, I think I saw you post on another thread about how to create Mock Ups? If so, can you link me or explain how to do this? Thanks


We take actual photos of our products. You may have seen me mention ShirtMockup.com - Upload your art. Mock it up. Download your image for FREE! They have both a free and a pay version.

Otherwise, post back and I can give you links to several video tutorials.


----------



## AustinBoston17 (Mar 19, 2011)

splathead said:


> We take actual photos of our products. You may have seen me mention ShirtMockup.com - Upload your art. Mock it up. Download your image for FREE! They have both a free and a pay version.
> 
> Otherwise, post back and I can give you links to several video tutorials.


Thanks, that's probably what I saw. If you could, I would love any video tutorials. (I use an older version of photoshop) Mockups are another thing I have had trouble with.
Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

AustinBoston17 said:


> I would love any video tutorials. (I use an older version of photoshop) Mockups are another thing I have had trouble with.
> Thanks!


Here are some:
How to Create Photorealistic T-Shirt Mockups – Graphic design tutorials, freebies, & advice by working artists and designers. | GoMediaZine

Displacement Maps for Graphics in Photoshop CS4 « « Layers Magazine Layers Magazine

advancedtshirts.com - How to create a photo realistic t-shirt template with Adobe PhotoShop
image displacement mask

Mock it good | Tshirt-Factory Blog

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQjstpvBw4s

My favorite; Designing a Layers T-Shirt in Photoshop « « Layers Magazine Layers Magazine


----------



## AustinBoston17 (Mar 19, 2011)

thanks, I will check them out and give it a try!


----------



## afr0bunny (Aug 26, 2008)

wow, thanks splathead! those were some great links.


----------

